# RV790 Makes Radeon HD 4900 Series, Led by HD 4995 X2?



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2009)

After RV740, the next AMD venture on the 40nm silicon process will be the company's next flagship GPU: the RV790. With this core AMD hopes to reclaim the performance and value crowns, more importantly, energy efficiency the newer fab process hopes to bring to the current-generation GPU. 

Quite obviously, AMD will assign new SKUs to the products based on the RV790. The safest guess would be the formation of a new sub-series under Radeon 4000, the Radeon HD 4900 series. German website ATi Forum has learned that indeed AMD planning on a new sub-series based on the new GPU, following scoops on RV740 making the Radeon HD 4700 series. Once again, AMD might create two products based on a single GPU and one flagship dual-GPU accelerator, to begin with. The company's lackluster optimism in the R700 Pro (Radeon HD 4850 X2), has shown on the upcoming series with no mention of a second-inline dual GPU accelerator. In ATi Forum's theory, the RV790XT gets HD 4970, RV790Pro gets HD 4950 and the dual-GPU flagship SKU could be named Radeon HD 4995 X2. Talk about competitive naming.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## techjunkie (Jan 30, 2009)

come out with a new one already !


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 30, 2009)

Would I buy one of these cards? Hell yeah! Go get em AMD!


----------



## csendesmark (Jan 30, 2009)

Radeon 4900 is answer for nvidi's Geforce 285?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2009)

csendesmark said:


> Radeon 4900 is answer for nvidi's Geforce 285?



Answer to GTX 200 series, GTX 295 inclusive.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 30, 2009)

csendesmark said:


> Radeon 4900 is answer for nvidi's Geforce 285?



Probably, after all AMD had a really hard time once that series rolled in.


----------



## AlCabone (Jan 30, 2009)

release date?


----------



## csendesmark (Jan 30, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Answer to GTX 200 series, GTX 295 inclusive.



The Geforce 295 is a Dual-GPU solution, if AMD create a 4900 X2 maybe...
...or this Radeon 4900 will beat a 295?!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 30, 2009)

AlCabone said:


> release date?



and pricing please


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2009)

We will know more about this only by CeBIT when AMD goes public with it. One can expect products only by/after late March.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Jan 30, 2009)

NVIDIA's GTX series will look like little guys against this, at least until NV releases their own cards based on 40nm technology as well.

So will I buy one of this cards as well?
Hell yeah, you can bet on it.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 30, 2009)

this is nice. Hopefully it will drop the RV770 chips price..

But i don't like AMD and their naming schemes lately... blatantly following either intel or nvidia. I mean come on, be original


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 30, 2009)

I was sersiouly considering getting the 4870x2 now but since this beast should be out decently soon, i can wait


----------



## J-Man (Jan 30, 2009)

Eh, my 4870 x2 will be watercooled soon and will play games fine for ages yet. I'll wait for the 5870 x2.


----------



## department76 (Jan 30, 2009)

too bad i just bought a 4870 last month... oh well i'm still happy


----------



## Xiphos (Jan 30, 2009)

I am liking AMD GPU's more and more especially now with XFX on their side


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

I love how they named it to compete with the 295 and the 285. lol. Cant wait to see what this brings as far as performance...But chances are ill wait till the 58xx cards come out...witch at this rate will probably be around Christmas.

EDIT I was kinda hoping the new GPUs would keep the 4700 name like 4790 and 4790x2 or 4795 and 4795x2. so I could crossfire with my 4870x2.


----------



## tvdang7 (Jan 30, 2009)

they need to up the speeds like nvidia did.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mega-Japan said:


> NVIDIA's GTX series will look like little guys against this, at least until NV releases their own cards based on 40nm technology as well.
> 
> So will I buy one of this cards as well?
> Hell yeah, you can bet on it.



i don't think so, since these shouldn't much of a performance increase over the current cards.


----------



## Weer (Jan 30, 2009)

It seems like the RV790 is going to simply be a higher clocked RV700 (possibly because of a lower manufacturing process). That technically should compete with the GTX 285's, but the GTX 295 would still be top-dog until nVidia's own GT212 steps in.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

They need to stop working on new cards and getting new drivers. Even with 9.1 they still suck. If they come out with some decent drivers then they might be able to compete with nvidia's current cards.

Personally, I have to say that the 4850X2 was a joke and a waste of money and architecture to make.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 30, 2009)

Weer said:


> It seems like the RV790 is going to simply be a higher clocked RV700 (possibly because of a lower manufacturing process). That technically should compete with the GTX 285's, but the GTX 295 would still be top-dog until nVidia's own GT212 steps in.



Yeah I think you're right.  the 4870X2 would have to get a 15-20% core bump(or better drivers) to get a shot at the 295.  Still, the 4xxx series is a great set of cards, cant wait to see the results.

EDIT: Castiel is dead on, drivers are by far the weakest point of the ATI cards - just look how good the cards perform in games where the drivers work as they should.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump it I cannot keep up with all these new things coming out. My 1GB 4870 Asus Dark Knight will work for now.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 30, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I love how they named it to compete with the 295 and the 285. lol. Cant wait to see what this brings as far as performance...But chances are ill wait till the 58xx cards come out...witch at this rate will probably be around Christmas.
> 
> EDIT I was kinda hoping the new GPUs would keep the 4700 name like 4790 and 4790x2 or 4795 and 4795x2. so I could crossfire with my 4870x2.



Hey -- at least they didn't prematurely go to the "5000" number series yet.  "4950" and "4970" aren't too bad.


----------



## zithe (Jan 30, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> this is nice. Hopefully it will drop the RV770 chips price..
> 
> But i don't like AMD and their naming schemes lately... blatantly following either intel or nvidia. I mean come on, be original



...AMD(ATI) has done this for years.

X1800XT, X1900XT, X1950XTX, etc.


----------



## Selene (Jan 30, 2009)

Drivers are the only reason I wont own ATI.
But I think this 4900 cards will be good, and should be better then NVs 55nm GTX200 cards.
But we all know the GT212 is coming as well, 40nm 300+sp DDR5, damn I realy hope ATI has low prices, this will make my cost less on the GT212.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 30, 2009)

Selene said:


> Drivers are the only reason I wont own ATI.
> But I think this 4900 cards will be good, and should be better then NVs 55nm GTX200 cards.
> But we all know the GT212 is coming as well, 40nm 300+sp DDR5, damn I realy hope ATI has low prices, this will make my cost less on the GT212.



I have to agree with that, When I had my HD3850's the real thing I hated about them was the drivers, but ATI is really doing good now, I might go buy 2 of these for crossfire when they come out, cause nvidia's tactics are getting on my nerves.

I hope that Catalyst X will be a total revamp of of the drivers and CCC


----------



## Selene (Jan 30, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I have to agree with that, When I had my HD3850's the real thing I hated about them was the drivers, but ATI is really doing good now, I might go buy 2 of these for crossfire when they come out, cause nvidia's tactics are getting on my nerves.
> 
> I hope that Catalyst X will be a total revamp of of the drivers and CCC



I have not had an ATI in a long time, last was 9800 Pro 8x AGP, but I still see lots and I mean lots saying the drivers a poop, and Im all the time seeing "Switching back to Green" and its due to drivers, so this makes me think they still are lacking.
NV has driver problems as well, I have had a few that were not very good, but NV has betas like every week and tend to fix the problem fast so they keep me buying there cards.


----------



## newconroer (Jan 30, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Eh, my 4870 x2 will be watercooled soon and will play games fine for ages yet. I'll wait for the 5870 x2.



Surely you aren't suggesting standard liquid cooling will offer you some monsterous overclock, because it won't. Even with a voltage change, the speeds gained will not net a noticeable difference in 3d apps.

Having said that, the 4900 won't be necessary.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 30, 2009)

Who gives the fook about names?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 30, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Who gives the fook about names?



ATI/AMD's full of news today, very nice.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2009)

Selene said:


> Drivers are the only reason I wont own ATI.
> But I think this 4900 cards will be good, and should be better then NVs 55nm GTX200 cards.
> But we all know the GT212 is coming as well, 40nm 300+sp DDR5, damn I realy hope ATI has low prices, this will make my cost less on the GT212.



And drivers are the reason I try and avoid nvidia lol I always have a lot more problems with nvidia cards software wise, I really do hate the nvidia control panel but I really like CCC. Plus the naming of the ATi drivers are so much easier to understand..


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 30, 2009)

tvdang7 said:


> they need to up the speeds like nvidia did.



To do that, they need to increase the bit-interface's size by 512-bit, which will comprise AMD's extremely low latencies, and spread out the memory capsules to achieve higher clocks.

I want ATI to increase their ROPs which is what sets huge gaps from the GTX 200 series. 32 ROPs FTW!


----------



## Frizz (Jan 31, 2009)

oh man -.-, I just bought my 2x 4850's last month and im already outdated, this sucks lol. 

ah well, as good as these cards might be in the near future, I got no choice but to wait for 5xxx series cards.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 31, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> To do that, they need to increase the bit-interface's size by 512-bit, which will comprise AMD's extremely low latencies, and spread out the memory capsules to achieve higher clocks.
> 
> I want ATI to increase their ROPs which is what sets huge gaps from the GTX 200 series. 32 ROPs FTW!




i think An increase in ROPs and being able to individually set your shader clock (like nvidia) would be a good increase for ATI...I vaguely remember hearing something about independent shader clocks on ATI cards that was supposed to happen with the rv770s but that never happened.

But that's really what I would like to see... more ROPs and independent shader clocks.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 31, 2009)

This series has been one hell of a slugfest. Who will come out one top?..


----------



## Haytch (Jan 31, 2009)

Just for the record, the name of the graphics card does not effect the actual cards performance, but it is relevant.

I dont mind the naming strategy that AMD/ATi, Nvidia, Intel and blah blah are using. If you take the time to think about it, it could have been much worse. 

There will be a slight performance gain for the 4995x2 over the 4870x2, but the 4995x2 isnt meant to be a huge difference.   This release is an allrounder.  Moreso a gateway to the 5k-somethingX2/4.   Im confident that by the time AMD/ATi are at the 32nm process they will be able to fit 4GPU's per card.

For me, i think the most valuable gain from the 40nm process will be the ability to maintain performance/increase performance while decreasing energy consumption.  Sounds like AMD/ATi have another great range of cards comming.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2009)

newconroer said:


> Surely you aren't suggesting standard liquid cooling will offer you some monsterous overclock, because it won't. Even with a voltage change, the speeds gained will not net a noticeable difference in 3d apps.
> 
> Having said that, the 4900 won't be necessary.



I disagree. My 4870 shows a very noticeable difference in gaming at 900Mhz core.


----------



## leonard_222003 (Jan 31, 2009)

This seems very reasonable for them , almost no research for a new arhitecture , drivers shaped up preety good in the meantime and fixes they did for 4870x2 should work for the "new generation" also.
It's bad enough for Nvidia that 4870x2 is just a bit slower than GTX295 and with every driver ati releases they get closer and closer but now to release a faster hardware , they are f...cked again.
They still got physx so there is a plus on their side  , and   there is the fastest single GPU wich i will take over 4870 or 4870x2 or gtx295 any time because of free driver problems from sli/crossfire.


----------



## krisna159 (Jan 31, 2009)

i cant wait to see those card performance..
it would be nice if it can beat the NV GTX 285 and GTX 295,or it just only dream???


----------



## leonard_222003 (Jan 31, 2009)

krisna159 said:


> i cant wait to see those card performance..
> it would be nice if it can beat the NV GTX 285 and GTX 295,or it just only dream???



Considering the whole point of realeasing this card is to take back  the crown  i doubt  it won't beat gtx295 , it will beat it for sure otherwise there is no point in making it.
Then Nvidia have the task to put a full  shaders GPU with high clocks  2 times on a PCB, my god   , video cards will reach motherboard sizes at this rate.
They still can get a lot of perf. trough drivers.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 31, 2009)

like J-Man, I think I'll be waiting for the 58xx series for upgrade purposes...til then, I have plenty of time to jump on a second X2 going cheap from people here who love upgrades 
haha


----------



## Blacklash (Feb 1, 2009)

I play a lot of AoC and ATi's current cards like the HD 4870 1Gb run that title very well. 

I'll be watching for these.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Castiel said:


> They need to stop working on new cards and getting new drivers. Even with 9.1 they still suck. If they come out with some decent drivers then they might be able to compete with nvidia's current cards.
> 
> Personally, I have to say that the 4850X2 was a joke and a waste of money and architecture to make.



jus like the 9800GX2, that card is already EOL


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 2, 2009)

49950x2 how it is look like


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> 49950x2 how it is look like









j/k

If we knew what it looked like, wouldn't it be all over the news?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 2, 2009)

thanx my friend still post best news, great new look from ati , but this one seems longer than 30cm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2009)

fake image dude


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> fake image dude



fake !


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to laugh you actually responded to that post after seeing the "j/k" and the rest of the text.


----------



## Joe Public (Feb 2, 2009)

Those images look like the 2900XT with the OEM cooler.  So for all intents and purposes, they are sort of real.  But not for any recent cards though.


----------



## Wshlist (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah it's a real pity that the chip-designer's efforts are largely foiled by their driver coders, they can't make a decent driver for 64bit systems at all, and now that half the users that buy graphics cards have 4+GB of RAM you just look ridiculous, not that their 32bit driver versions aren't embarrassing too, but their 64bit drivers are rock-bottom.
And adding a new GPU to the line-up of GPU's they have to code for will only 'improve' things I'm sure.
And the weird thing is that you'd expect the people who work in IT, like driver coders would in fact run a 64bit OS themselves, and they'd notice the grievous mess the drivers are on 64bit, it's quite perplexing, but sadly as we know not uncommon in the industry of course that they release stuff not even tested on their own systems.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Feb 2, 2009)

Another question is, are these the chips that will support DX11 or would we have to wait until the RV800 series for that?


----------



## crtecha (Feb 2, 2009)

btarunr said:


> j/k
> 
> If we knew what it looked like, wouldn't it be all over the news?



I think I pee'd a little lol!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I have to laugh you actually responded to that post after seeing the "j/k" and the rest of the text.



lmao, ya thats what happens when people dont read the whole post heh


----------

